# TOYS!!! of DEATH! They are here to kill you and stab your eyes out when you sleep.



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Or to alternatively how to turn your child into a psychopathic genetically modifed xeno phobic racist, tyrannic, dictatorship supporting, religious, nutcase.

http://www.pbsblog.com/projects/spacemarines/deathtoys.html

I lol'd.


----------



## MyI)arkness (Jun 8, 2008)

Haha Lucius the Eternal fuck yeh! brb i go kill some people in name of my favorite character


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

WTF???? Mind you he does have a point, still.....roflmao.

Americans are so paranoid, they have dozens of conspiracy groups spreading so much "DON'T TRUST THE GOVERNMENT" that I honestly am bewildered that the country is where it is today. They really should look into the history of GW, instead of taking it at face value. Brainwashing children, stupid, considering half the wains that play 40k are wee physcos anyway.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

He does have somewhat of a point, but he goes way overboard about it to the point it becomes funny.

If you were just to read the part about the Emperor you would think it was written by a Chaos SM.

Thanks for the good laugh.


----------



## Revelations (Mar 17, 2008)

There are too many easy ways for me to tear into this and not enough space on one post. F**k it, not worth my time.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Go to the front page and read the one about pets. The people on that site scare the hell out of me.

If you're worried about what your kids are into get up off your butt and look into it. That's what my parents did and I turned out some what normal(pushes large pile of plastic toy soldiers behind him).


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Some people just don't know what the hobby is about... and they are really overreacting all of it...


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

yeah, someone should tell that jackass there not toys, they are highly detailed sculpts of futeristic warriors which is aimed at entertaining adults with out being pornographic.

mind you, those old deamonettes...

wow, ninja'd by two people. thats got to be a record.


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes, because paranoia is isolated only to Americans ("Paranoia" is a registered trademark of the United States--use it without expressed, notorized, written permission and we'll bog you down in international courts for the next 45 years, after we've bombed you into the stone age courtesy of our top-tier defense program funded by the revenue generated by our previous litigations of those who have used the term, "Paranoia," without proper authorization). :wink: :biggrin:

Seriously though... This guy... Wow. The next time I hear about a shooting spree at a McDonald's, the first thing that's going to go through my head is, "Wow. Must've been a 40K player." :laugh:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm one of those government mistrusting crazy Americans and these guys make us look bad. Did they not even know how to use Wikipedia? The real comedy is when they compare Azrael to Israel. I'll admit the names aren't far off, but here's what Azrael means.

Edit: 5x Ninja'd. I got your record right here Dafistofmork


----------



## isalt (Jun 5, 2009)

I actually think he/she is from the UK. but i agree. we americans have a way of looking at everything good and always seeing something wrong with it.
It is true however that video games and such do desensitize kids about most things. GTA is probably the worst but ITS SO MUCH FUN!!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

AHHAHAHAHHa my god that made my day.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I like the CoD part; about cowering in a building while genetically modified super-people kill the pregnant women and children around you. I've never seen a pregnant IG, and normal humans probably have more to fear from the Inquisition than anything SM can dish out. It cracks me up when non-gamers try to beat on 40k. If you don't know any fluff, it looks worse. 

My school used to have a "friends of God" club, I didn't have a problem with that. Then we tried to introduce a 40k club to a catholic school, and you'd think we started a "friends of Satan" club based on our principal's reaction. Why does everybody hate my marauding hordes so much?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

"Kind regards,

Anon."









Guys, this is the interwebz, which is stuffed with retarded Americunts and their ilk with internet connection and a twisted freedom of speech, meaning that they have the right to say completely false and/or stupid things without the fear of punishment. Think of Twilight.

EDIT: ninja'd by four. Thats a record for me.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

No. Just no.


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

This is as ridiculous as the stereotypes that went around about D&D a few years back...
I had lulz laugh when I was reading the part about genetic manipulation and how kids will want to serve the government by changing their bodies...
Oh, and the Azrael/Israel thing REALLY cracked me up.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

I think the argument is that children will go and take it all literally, rather than ironically or representative of the grimdark. But it's a really patronising view to think a child will read about the glorious God-Emperor of mankind and think that that's the system of governance we could do with now, a time without any near perfect, incorruptible, highly intelligent superhuman to take command, and without alien races plotting our destruction. Anyone who's mature enough to handle all the dice rolling aspects and stuff will be able to understand that what is good in the 40K universe is only good because of context and will not consider it right in the real world.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

So by his logic, every fiction book is also an assault on the minds of children. Should we just burn books and stop creativity? That guy is retarded. Maybe I should go to the mall and burn every squirt gun or even better burn every single doll because those objectify and ruin little girls minds right? RIGHT GUYS?! 


All in all, I laughed, then again this guy probably thinks the moon landing was a fake, and the holocaust is some sort of bad joke. That guy is a moron.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be honest its not Games workshop parents need to worry about its the pet hamsters ......


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

unfuckingbelievable. I really cant stand people that do shit like this. Basically what fucks up America. Kids cant do ANYTHING fun because American parents freak the hell out whenever their child finds anything interesting to do. Its automatically evil and will make your child a horrible mass murderer. That is what turns them into brainless zombies, when they are scared of absolutely everything in the world that isn't their parents or their own home. I'm moving to Europe to hell with this place.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well at least WA gets less of it than everywhere else... I lvoe this state.

But really... anyone who doesnt understand Irony or grimdark needs to go away.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Society has really gone off the deep end with this PC bs lately. Guess what people, the world isn't a nice place that is all rainbows and kittens! /gasp!!

Anything 'fantastical' or even the least bit 'imaginative' is being hunted down by fanatics with pitchforks and torches. Just makes me sick.


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that is one of the funniest things I've seen all day! 



> In the interest of peace and not being bombarded with less than friendly emails...


lolololol :laugh: Seriously, this guy has too much time on his hands. It's obvious he's never played a game, and the only bits of the fluff he's ever seen are on the main pages of the website. Children and pregnant wonen in CoD, wow... just wow...

That hamster thing was pretty funny too, bitsandkits.


----------



## Commissar Volstav (Nov 22, 2008)

:laugh:Can you imagine this guys response to seeing a Tallarn IG army on the game table. I can imagine pages of his twisted rambleings on the subject of litttle toy terrorists warping the yopung mind of little Johnny:grin:. oh the humanity.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

If anyone was in need of a visit from the Inquisition, it's the author of that piece of drivel.

I can only IMAGINE what he'd have to say about Tyranids: "The Tyranid army encourages children to kill everything and then EAT it, leading to MORE childhood obesity..." :shok:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you all - reading that genuinely made me want to cry for the state of humanity when people like that are not only allowed to live, but to inculcate others with their retarded bullshit views. Reading all your posts however (even Deneris', unusually! ) reminded me just how few and far between these morons are. 

Won't stop me spamming his inbox though...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

This thread should be stickied!

I skimmed down it again just for a laugh. Thing is when I first read it I thought he was joking around, until he tried being all serious about it. I wonder if he even realises that it's a modeling hobby and not just a bunch of toys in a box? 

Yeah that hamster was badass!


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

Yeah I saw this over at B&C. I laughed so hard I cried. Wow, this guy must think all kids are weak minded twats like him.


----------



## NeonDante (May 14, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about that, bitsandkits, from the pets article on the front page of that website, it looks like the government is about to make hamsters illegal.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I just read the pets article...


> Mankind is simply the bane of nature's existence and too stupid to exist.


 Seriously? It's like the author doesn't realise 99% of people think she fits into this category better than the people she criticises...:laugh:


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm a christian and i'm not offended by terms like " Angel of Death" or "hail to the emperor" . why you may ask? IT'S A GAME. A FUN GAME THAT HAS KEPT ME OUT OF ALOT OF TROUBLE. And as for "Child corruption" children aren't mature enough nor have the financial capacities to support such a game. If anything is corrupting ppl look at the media.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

I was a good kid until I started 40k. Now I do drugs and participate in blood orgies while listening to Disturbed.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

englanda said:


> I was a good kid until I started 40k. Now I do drugs and participate in blood orgies while listening to Disturbed.


Their nothing wrong with listening to disturbed.

But in all seriousness, every since I started to play 40k, I've been going out more and hanging out with my friends. This hobby has force me to get a job (since it's pretty expensive) which has caused me to learn the meaning of responsibility and a bunch of other stuff. Now I could go on and keep making my point but that would be boring.

Did anyone see his homepage. I found that disturbing! This person needs to get some serous help.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Every time I read an article from some kook who thinks that gaming is bad, and encourages children to worship a horned, red fellow named Stan (or was it Satan? I don't recall because gaming has warped my fragile little mind...), I feel like a bit of my little remaining faith in humanity just got used as TP for some diahrettic old woman. 

I would agree that the 41st Millenium isn't exactly child-friendly, despite how Games Workshop markets things. But you know, we, as gamers, aren't known for common sense, either. 

The whole thing is laughable. But the most laughable thing is the "I'm the victim, not you!" whine at the bottom. Seriously... if you're going to post something absurd on the internet, which has a relatively large international following, and can't take some flame emails, then you probably shouldn't post in the first place. The writer says we're a self-centered, combative lot who won't look at it from his/her view. I think we all understand the point, and disagree-- not because we're brainwashed or conditioned, but because we understand it's just a game. They're plastic spacemen. If people start sacrificing goats to Khorne, then we can talk about brainwashing. I studied media effects on psychology for three years... the author of that blog is one of the biggest pseudointellectual jackasses I've read online in recent memory, and that's saying something.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Their nothing wrong with listening to disturbed.
> 
> But in all seriousness, every since I started to play 40k, I've been going out more and hanging out with my friends. This hobby has force me to get a job (since it's pretty expensive) which has caused me to learn the meaning of responsibility and a bunch of other stuff. Now I could go on and keep making my point but that would be boring.
> 
> Did anyone see his homepage. I found that disturbing! This person needs to get some serous help.


Maybe we, as the community, should write up a page with testimonials explaining how 40k has helped us all to become better people. It will mostly be a pile of crap, but I think it would be a better counter to his argument than flaming him.

Ah, screw it, I'm gonna go paint my skin green and go to the mall with my home made slugga. "But, but... Officer! The little green men told me to do it! Waaaagh!"


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

yeah, he is right about the fact americans are living in lala land, a lala land were every little thing is major and a realm of paranioa. pretty much everyone else from other countries thinks the majority of americans are stupid, fat and totally ignorant of the world around them. i once went to america and this lady asked me "Is it true that no-one in Australia has brown eyes?" how is that even a question? anyway, my rant not withstanding this is really just an overreaction by an american idiot


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

i probablysounded like a total asshole in my last reply but whatever, i'm just gonna put down some of the stuff i found really dumb:

"That old Emperor of Mankind is back again, and certainly, ONE person, some GUY, SHOULD rule over the earth."-yeah, he knows nothing. in the fluff he's not just SOME GUY that woke up one morning and said i should rule over earth. it's not just earth either, it an entire galaxy he rules! the guy makes a point and is really stuck to it but doesn't know jack-shit about it

"two thumbs up way of framing the idea here will leave the strong impression that it's 100% great. Your child should look forward to any chance to be genetically altered by others. " Sure! Bye mom, me and james are just gonna try and genetically engineer ourselfs to be like the space marines! 

"Children SHOULD think of a desolate, corrupted, hopeless future as natural."
ok, even though the game is 38 million years in the future they would think that. and they couldn't forget that it was far in the future because its the name of the game, warhammer 40,000!

i sounded like an asshole in that to, but it really gets me worked up


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Yep, I too could go into a detailed analysis of his bull shit but really, unless I could send it to him, and I can't without knowing his email address (wink wink, nudge nudge), the only people to read it would be you lot. This _could_ be a source of entertainment but really, it wouldn't change anything.

BTW,


> Every time I read an article from some kook who thinks that gaming is bad, and encourages children to worship a horned, red fellow named Stan (or was it Satan? I don't recall because gaming has warped my fragile little mind. . .)


friggin hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

First of all, that was hilarious!:laugh: Second, what a douche!:ireful2: This guy's homepage scares the shit out of me, and he is probably some jobless person trying to force his opinion on others.



> You feel entitled to brutalize people just because you want to. You choose to lash out first and not ask questions later. You are self centered, insensitive, combative and mean. You are foul-mouthed and ill willed. You posture like bullies and talk like thugs. And you can't grasp a simple concept outside of yourselves.


We are not thugs and bullies, we are just offened by your words and are rushing to the defence of our hobby. Can't even grasp simple concepts? Have you even played a game of 40k? 



> It's only possible for the other guy to be
> the bad guy, it's never us, only them. Right?
> And we know that's true because... because....? How do we know it's true?


Are you assuming that Gw are the bad guys your the good guy? Hmmph! Sounds like a bit of a hyppocrite to me, as well as an annoying prick.



> In what way do Angels have anything in common with superhuman genetically modified killing machines?


Give me some wings and i'll show you! :angel:=:ireful2:



> I don't care if you disagree. I don't care what you think.
> 
> I do not care. Live and let live. To each his own. End of subject. Now don't bug me anymore. I'm not your baby-sitter. I'm not responsible for you.


What? You don't care about our thoughts? Now who is are selfish, self-centered person. If your not responsible for us, then stop slandering, get a job, and leave us and our great hobby alone!

(Man, I sound like a bastard!)


----------



## Corporal Chaos (Nov 27, 2007)

The author of that article is a hypocrit. Seems that he is projecting his own short falls onto the rest of the world. ROTFLMAO!:taunt:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

englanda said:


> I was a good kid until I started 40k. Now I do drugs and participate in blood orgies while listening to Disturbed.


To be fair I never started as a good kid. And high warhammer is amazing. Especially with true line of sight.

"My scouts can -see- you."
"Uh...okay roll a dice?"
"I BLAM THAT FUCKA!"
*Rolled a one*


Although my tactics begin to suffer...


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I wouldn't like to live in his town.
Kids running around with guns, what kind of parents do these children have?!
The streets covered in rubble from buildings that are not going to be built for another 40,000 years.
And if anyone can tell me who supplies the kids with the power armour and bolters, please let me know, I am looking to buy a set for my little sisters, so they can shoot some pregnant IG and innocent tyranids.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Maybe the writer of this article needs to take his medicine....


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Its entitled to its own opinion though. It's up to GW to sue its arse for defamation. I can't even be bothered reading it. 

I can remember when someone joined all the forums a few months back and posted this. It might be the same person.

Weener.

(excuse the nazi rulebreak here... its pertinent) 



> Anyone who plays Warhammer or Warmachine is a sad child who has a brutal desire for war and genocide because he (no girl would play such sexist, racist games) is either a Nazi or developmentally stunted, still living in a comic book world where death and life have no meaning and no harm can come to him as he watches his heroes kill and die. These games fail to underline the importance of life and death because at the end of every game the figures come magically back to life. No mention is made in this game of famine or disease or rape, or any of the other horrid things war brings with it. Your noble Britannians (such blatant Imperialistic British thinking) may fight the devilish Black Elves (racism) but there are no dice rolls to simulate the horrific rapes the British soldiers- CRUSADERS- carry out on the wives and children of the Black Elves. The figures simply stand up again and go back into their boxes, ready for another blitzkrieg.
> 
> Most disgustingly of all, the Warhammer game has a faction called the Skavon, who are anthropomorphic rats. These are persecuted and genocided against by the Empire, a terrifying Nazi/British crossbreed nation designed by people who think that dressing Nazism in 19th century clothing hides the fact that it is Nazism. What is even worse is that these rats are portrayed as being similar to people of the Jewish faith!
> 
> ...


----------



## FatBoyFat (Feb 23, 2009)

aah dear, I think we should get the first guy and the one jez just posted up in a room together! it would be amazing what they could come out with! keep us entertained for ever


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

My super-human n-words constantly hunt down those Goth Orks, with their stupid hair, and totally non-fascist music. Don't even get me started on those Hindu Alpha Legion...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Such sad people with no lives:laugh:


----------



## HivefleetIngensus (Mar 3, 2009)

This guy has too much time on his hands. His points are garbage, the tau are not like the buddhists, the buddhists think all life is sacred, pulserifles have no connection to that thought:grin:. This guy is retarded, with no life. 

I'm happy I live in Canada, eh?


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Lol I just read the new bottom part of the page (where he complains about the e-mails and such). :laugh: This guy is a n00b at life...


----------



## Wraithian (Jul 23, 2008)

The part I found most comical, and at the same time, equally infuriating, is his little, "here's the other side," arguement bullshit tripe at the end. Pretty shallow, transparent attempt to appear, "unbiased."


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Its just sad tbh, although I see he/she/whatever deleted the intial angry responses at the top to try and look better. hehe.

From other forums I believe multiple folks have reported the site to GW anyways, so I'd imagine it won't be there for long.

Stupid thing for me is, most of his/her posts and concerns mostly based around modern Goverments, goes out the window when you point out to her GW is 30 odd years old. 

Just fail really.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Just read the new bit at the end of the page. Yep, definitely going to disembowel this guy if I ever meet him.

And the guy that Jez posted. Holy shit! people that hate this game don't even seem to do proper research into it either that or throw in connections and similarities that dont even exist. Its the same with video games and music. I have very little hope left for the human race.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

> The struggle of the Chaos Space Marines, who appear to be rebelling against Jesus by following a polytheistic faith similar to Hinduism, is painted as a "heresy" by the creators of the game, which leads me further to the conclusion that this game is heavily influenced by militant Catholic orders.




They side with the fucking CSM?! What are the? Retarded!? 

:laugh:

I so want to know this guys E-Mail so I can thank him for the entertainment, and then tear his argument apart pice by retarded pice!

:rofl:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Can I read your email schafer? I love reading good logic defeating idiocy.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

i am tempted to send an email where i pretend to be a distressed parent who confirms all his fears of the game.
"oh, my little timmy has been caught stealing organs from the local hospital, and his friend sammy has grown by two feet and devloped large muscles. i think he is a space marine and is going to kill us all." ect ect. problem is, i dont have the balls to do that. would be funny though, if slightly wrong.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

About the guy Jez posted.
Obviously not very educated on the subject, is he.
the Brittanians, actually brettonians (sp?)
black elves, probably refering to dark elves
The Skavon - skaven
The Tao, Tau
Psykos - Psykers I think, or just spelling gone bad. This one made me laugh
And depending on how you look at it, Hinduism technically isn't polytheistic, as they ultimately worship one supreme God, and all the deities are aspects of that one God, unlike Chaos.
He also makes GW sound like nazis. I hardly think so 
He should go back for some proper education. And know what he's talking about before he starts to rant about something.

Edit ---
Dafistofmork-
I might just do that, publish it on the forum. It would be fun


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, i wouldnt want to look like i am encourgaing that, but it would be fun...


----------



## Pandorav3 (Jan 30, 2009)

The person doesn't even have there facts straight, i also am starting to believe that its actually a spoiled kid, as the part at the end "don't e-mail me, im right, and you cant convince me otherwise meanyheads" clearly points to a very low maturity level, most adults I know will debate a topic they believe not just go im right so nyah!

EDIT - spellcheck


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

The guy that posted was obviously a troll, unlike the guy that wrote the website. That post is obviously intended to be satirical, although I think it misses the humor mark by a couple of leagues. The guy obviously knows the fluff and is obviously trying to misspell the names.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Shadow Hawk said:


> black elves, probably refering to dark elves


Tbh he's probably just making the usual error by these type of people of thinking all evil Elves equals Drow and mixing different game systems, probably ranted about D&D in the past as well. :laugh:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Can I read your email schafer? I love reading good logic defeating idiocy.



I dont have his E-Mail, so I didnt actualy go to the trouble of wrighting it out.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I love how retardedly stupid some people can be. I loled hard.


----------



## triggerfinger (May 23, 2009)

heh they act like its an american made product.

whoever wrote this is a complete idiot, and has no imagination whatsoever.


----------



## CommissarHorn (Apr 14, 2008)

"What is not explained, is what is so good about having unwavering faith in the Emperor? Why would anyone want to do that? What's so hot about the Emperor that you'd give up your own one-time-only life, as a unique irreplaceable human being, and instead of exploring the world and enjoying life you shut off your brain and become the extension of somebody else's will. "

Looks a bit like Heresy, eh Gentlemen? Seems like those Choas witches are up to someting fishy. Spreading Anti-Emperor Propaganda and bagging Azreal. 

"I'm done with you. I don't want to hear from you. The subject of you is n/a. I didn't ask about YOU. That's not the subject I put out for people to think about. I am done wasting my time....I'm not your baby-sitter. I'm not responsible for you. YOU ARE."

Wait a second guys, I've figured out who's behind it folks. Good old Tzeentch. One minute its all about us and how we're screwing our lives with this game and suddenly its not about us. Change is a terrible thing gentlemen, let us not fall unto its destructive path.

Lol, Angels of Death is an actual part of Christianity.


This is the stupidist thing I've ever heard! How can you leave out the Imperial Guard? 
I was hanging out to see what she was gonna say bout the Guard, and they weren't there!
Dumb bastard, leaving out the Guard. What, we're not good enough to be a violent influence of the youth?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

wish they still allowed emails. I've managed to change the minds of some youtube crazies, so maybe I'd have a shot at actually convincing this person that they are not as right as they thought.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

Why does it seem like everyone is anti-american? The only ppl ever voiced are the idiots


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have to admit i found both the article and the post both very amusing,but even though both authors are gibbering idiots and have not done any real research before ranting they have unwittingly scored a fit hits on some odd nail heads.
What they fail to realize is that scifi and fantasy will always draw heavily on history,religion and the work of other writers in the same field so it always going to be easy to compare warhammer and 40k to these things. Simply looking at the warhammer world map makes it quite obvious that most of it was based on earth.

I could go on but i dont need to point out the similarities of warhammer/40k to the people in this forum,we all know and accept which world war/political party/history text book/religous text/ancient god/movie etc our plastic men come from.Just because someone outside the hobby can see the empire as nzi's and skaven as jews does not take away the fact that skaven were invented by jes goodwin back in the 80's as some rat men for warhammer.Why do people always use nzi Germany when they want to portray an evil empire ? if we look back in world history their have been plenty of political world powers that did the same as the Germans and were far more successful at it.

The subject matter of our hobby is not a popular one,but we are fighting wars in an imaginary universe, the real world is the place that people need to focus their attention, how many wargamers go out and commit knife crime? How many wargamers are robbing the old or stealing cars? 

I have met one or two (thousand lol) wargamers in my life and i find them the most placid none violent people i have met in life,i dont know if its the exposure to the games but war gamers seem far more willing to negotiate and talk things through than none war gamers.I dont think the true effect of war are lost on us as players infact i think as a group we have a far better knowledge of warfare and its effects than your average none gamer as we have a interest.

Lastly something that the posters didnt factor in, our hobby involves children and adults using skills like maths,reading,writing,painting,problem solving and communicating.These things are important in life and in many parts of the world they are lacking,so any hobby that helps you with education can only be good in my book.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Can I read your email schafer? I love reading good logic defeating idiocy.


Good logic can never defeat idiocy, by definition.

The arguments of an idiot do not require logic to sustain them, and so they are immune to the cleansing purity of logical thought. This can equally apply to 'flat-earthers', holocaust deniers, religion, moon-landing deniers, homeopathy... the list goes on a long time...


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

CommissarHorn said:


> Looks a bit like Heresy, eh Gentlemen? Seems like those Choas witches are up to someting fishy. Spreading Anti-Emperor Propaganda and bagging *Israel*.


Fixed.

Idiots can never be beaten. They'll fight you at their own game and beat you by experience.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

well, lets be idiots back. works for me.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

Is, that guy actually serious?! I thought it was a joke! :shok:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I don't think you can be that weird/scary as a joke... I'm pretty sure he/she/it is serious.


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

This is what i hate about the digital age. ANYONE can write up a page full of nonsense and lies ,and it seems like the intelligent ppl and those who are well versed in the subject matter tend to keep quiet


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, when I become well-versed, rest assured I'll scream angrily... I agree though, the digital age has some serious downsides.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

I laughed, but then I got thinking...

What about that American kid who dressed up as a character from Dynasty Warriors, slaughtered loads of his classmates, then, quoting a line of that character, "My death shall be a thing of beauty!" cut out his own intestines.

What's to stop someone wearing a green leather jacket with an Inquisitorial seal stuck on it, carrying a sword (easy enough to buy as a collectors item) and a M9 (aka and autopistol), and calling themself Eisenhorn whilst attempting Exterminatus on their school's football team?


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

then that is social services failing to care for a troubled kid, and has very little to do with games, apart from him immitating them.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

There's enough faux-violence in the world. If a kid like that didn't get it from 40k, they'd find it somewhere else. (Although that might be a decent way of motivating our football team...)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Void_Dragon said:


> I laughed, but then I got thinking...
> 
> What about that American kid who dressed up as a character from Dynasty Warriors, slaughtered loads of his classmates, then, quoting a line of that character, "My death shall be a thing of beauty!" cut out his own intestines.
> 
> What's to stop someone wearing a green leather jacket with an Inquisitorial seal stuck on it, carrying a sword (easy enough to buy as a collectors item) and a M9 (aka and autopistol), and calling themself Eisenhorn whilst attempting Exterminatus on their school's football team?


They're messed anyway, and there would have been something else that he would have got his "beauty" from. There's nothing you can do by it, and if they're so messed it would be something else - Terminator, Chucky, Transformers, My Little Pony, he'd still kill you.

Instead, someone draws a knife on you, you break their wrist.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Or, at the very least, hope Vaz is there to break the wrist FOR you... I can't see Mr. Nutcase standing there and allowing normal folks a few "practice shots" at his wrists... :laugh:


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Tell him you're Captain Stern...


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

There has always been violent ppl and will always be violent ppl. If your telling me 40k is more influential and dangerous to play/watch than gladiator battles of roman times then.........well i quess we're all screwed


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> I have to admit i found both the article and the post both very amusing,but even though both authors are gibbering idiots and have not done any real research before ranting they have unwittingly scored a fit hits on some odd nail heads.
> What they fail to realize is that scifi and fantasy will always draw heavily on history,religion and the work of other writers in the same field so it always going to be easy to compare warhammer and 40k to these things. Simply looking at the warhammer world map makes it quite obvious that most of it was based on earth.
> 
> I could go on but i dont need to point out the similarities of warhammer/40k to the people in this forum,we all know and accept which world war/political party/history text book/religous text/ancient god/movie etc our plastic men come from.Just because someone outside the hobby can see the empire as nzi's and skaven as jews does not take away the fact that skaven were invented by jes goodwin back in the 80's as some rat men for warhammer.Why do people always use nzi Germany when they want to portray an evil empire ? if we look back in world history their have been plenty of political world powers that did the same as the Germans and were far more successful at it.
> ...



I pretty much agree with your thoughts on this. Having served as a cold war soldier and later experiencing the wonder of certain fundamentalist movements whose members advocated a "First Strike" policy against the "Red Menace" I see these people's ranting for what they are...rantings. I have metup with and politely endured morons such as that fellow for many a year now and all I can say is that they will always find something menacing in that which they _cannot _understand. Let us play our games and they play theirs.


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I can't read the article because the page was removed. Can someone please explain to me what it was saying?


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

While I agree that she (yes, it's a woman) makes herself out to be a complete idiot (if you think this is bad, you should read the blog. She likes to hear herself talk more than a James Bond villain) I'm totally against anyone harassing her. 

Pointing out that she's presented a one-sided and ill informed attack piece under the guise of informing parents? Sure. Hell, I did just that. But any kind of name-calling or threats is too much. She has the right to have her own thoughts and opinions, and while we have the right to challenge her characterization of our hobby (and, by extension, us) we don't have the right to tell her she can't think what she wants.

And I also find the idea of spamming her inbox to be both childish and the exact behavior she accuses us of. Actions like that will only serve to reinforce her already held beliefs, like what Michael Moore did to Westboro Baptist. Funny as hell, but it's not going to make anyone there rethink their stance on gays.

You can't criminalize being a crank any more than you can criminalize stupidity. If you do feel compelled to comment to her directly on all this (again, I did) please try to do so in an intelligent manner that shows we're nothing like what she accuses us of being.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

We should be happy. That we have someone totally and utterly obsessed with shutting us down in great. D&D players had to put up with this back in the 80s and we Brits are now top of the mullah's hate list over in Iran, which shows we still matter.

The same therefore is true for all of us who play Warhammer, 40k and their various offshoots. Consequently let's adopt this woman as a kind of crazy mascot for publicitiy purposes.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Personally I don't know why everyone got so upset. All her rant did for me was generate a good laugh. I mean I heard some people where sending her hate mail, and that just reflects negatively on the fandom. When faced by these type of detractors it generates good PR to just ignore them or show how poorly informed they are.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Master Kashnizel said:


> I can't read the article because the page was removed. Can someone please explain to me what it was saying?


So, we won. She may not have changed her opinion, because she's a moron, but she at least shut the fuck up, so :victory: :grin:


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

God forbid I play Chess! That would be showing I'm just an evil tyranical racist mass murdering jerk who likes to capture the queen for my own sadistic pleasures or worse... I want to capture the KING for such sadistic pleasures!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

for some reason yur link stuffed up so here is the original link:http://www.pbsblog.com/pbsBlog/SpaceMarines/deathtoys.html


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

holy crap, imagine what she would do if she found angry marines!

I have one thing to say, if you are going to rant, get your facts right so someone MIGHT beleive you.

seriously, what is wrong with people? if this is the direction in which the human race is heading.....


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I wouldn't say it's *that* bad. It's either funny 'cause she/he/it's wrong, or sad for the same reason. I mean, take your pick, but I laughed. :biggrin: They may be misinformed, but it is a better policy to ignore them. You won't convince a critic they're wrong, so just enjoy the feeling of self-righteousness.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Been feeling abit bored of late, so I've returned to read this....classic stuff


----------



## Kagon (Jun 14, 2009)

Ahhh yes, no one makes propaganda quite like the 9/11 truthers. Go to the main page. . .look around and try not to despair at how people buy into revisionist history.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

People that express opinions in such a forceful and derogatory way such as that woman did is just out for attention. The more people reply to her either good or bad are just fueling her fire. Some people cannot fathom that the human imagination can be stretched and used without adverse consequences or permanent damage. Parents fall into the trap of overprotecting children to the point of smothering them from the real world. The child is then deluded and unable to function when faced with reality because he/she was so removed from the effects of being human to begin with. Let kids be kids and learn things by trying. 

If a small person cannot differentiate the real world from an imaginary game world then that child was in trouble before they were introduced to it in the first place.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Guys, this is the interwebz, which is stuffed with retarded Americunts and their ilk with internet connection and a twisted freedom of speech, meaning that they have the right to say completely false and/or stupid things without the fear of punishment.


Ah, well you just proved that it is a global epidemic with that comment...


P.S. sorry for the double post but this really got under my skin.


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 21, 2009)

I've finally had a chance to look at this. I think that this lady going to the extreme to make a point. I don't know about you folks, but I'm not a child. I'm not brain washed. GW and the hobbyists have spent a lot of time and effort to build a history for our game. It's just a game though. And while he/she may have some valid points, others are simply outrageous. It is similar to the people who attack video games but don't take the time to watch some of the children shows on tv these days. I watched GI Joe and it had war and violence, but I'm not some sycophantic psycho.

I think that people have lost sight of working for a good society, and I was disappointed to read that gamers were so outraged that they did not take the time to respond to her with logical arguments


----------

